# Guest Relation Officer



## Moloko (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello, 

I've just graduated student from Russia and I want to move to Istanbul. 
I want to enter a hotel management career and think that the best option is to start from the guest relation officer position. 
I tried to google some agencies make a recruitment for hotels in Istanbul but didn't find any english information. 

Is it possible to do without knowing turkish (Anyway I plan to do it, just need some time)?

Can you please give a piece of advice how to do it in better way? 

Thank you.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I would recommend you learn Turkish if you want to work in Turkey.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

You can try Antalya first as a career beginning, using your Russian language skills.


----------

